# Advise on buying 7x12 HF or Grizzly?



## unioncreek (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm looking at buying either a HF or Grizzly 7x12.  I've heard that both are built in the same factory.  The issue I'm running into is the Grizzly comes with a steady rest, but I will have to pay the sales ax for it plus shipping.  The Harbor Freight I an most likely get the 20% off and only have to pay the sales ax, but it would e less than the Grizzly, different cities in the state.

just looking for advise and if there are any different features.

Thanks,
Bobg


----------



## autonoz (Jan 27, 2013)

Can you get the hf local so you have it now and inspect it at the store? You can buy a stedy rest cheap.


----------



## upTheHill (Jan 27, 2013)

not sure about the specific machines.  but I have the Grizzly 60602 10x22 lathe, the HF 4491 mini mill and HF 4x6 bandsaw.
and the difference in customer service is beyond night and day. 1 call to Grizzly got me all the answers and help I needed setting it up, and a promise to replace a part if I should break it in the process.  whereas HF didn't reply to an email or phone call saying the bandsaw I bought came in damaged.  I had to call repeatedly, and then just gave up and fixed the broken piece myself.  :whiteflag:


Grizzly has all my business from now on, HF lost a customer.


----------



## unioncreek (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm leaning toward the Grizzly, main from all the responses I've seen about customer service. I've got the sales tax thing figured out.  I believe that the sales tax where Grizzly is located in WA is right at 10%.   I have a friend in Idaho which is 8 miles from work that will accept delivery for me.Bobg


----------



## Tomas (Jan 27, 2013)

I picked up the Grizzly last March and it's not a bad little machine. Pretty capable given the price. I added a quick change tool post and a 4jaw chuck. Haven't made anything with it but chips but have had fun learning.


----------



## Turbinedoctor (Jan 29, 2013)

I have the Grizzly G0602 as well. It came missing one handle and with one call the new one was one the way. Before I bought it I read a lot of stories about damaged shipments but mine was flawless other than the handle. It needed a little tweeking to make it a little better in some areas but right out of the box and with my skill level or lack there of, it was and still is a joy to use.


----------



## xman_charl (Jan 29, 2013)

Using a G0602 for several years now. Cogged belt on pulley needed alignment.
Motor mount, had loose bolts, several had to be re-threaded. 

My grizzly 9x20 had a few minor problems. Its 5 years old.

Had the smaller 7x atlas lathe, to small for my needs. 

good luck

Charl


----------



## Swarfmaster (Feb 4, 2013)

I've had good luck with Grizzly and would reccommend.  Save up for the 9x19 if you can, because you will to do more with the larger swing.  Grizzly has always answered my calls and put someone on the problem right away.


----------

